# Clubs in NW Arkansas?



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm contemplating relocating to the Fayetteville area and in searching on the 'net haven't found a looking cycling club. I'm a recreational roadie. 

Any leads?


----------



## SpeedDreamin (Mar 15, 2004)

Check out www.bikearkansas.com


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

SpeedDreamin said:


> Check out www.bikearkansas.com



I did, and I still couldn't find a Fayetteville-area club. Lots of Little Rock stuff. What am I missing?


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Check http://www.cyclingarkansas.com/


----------



## Stud Muzzin (Mar 5, 2006)

There are several clubs in NWA. The biggest Fayetteville Club is Team Tyson, largest Bentonville club is Boston Mountain Cyclists.

There are also group rides at the Lewis & Clark store 2-3 times per week with various paces.

It's a nice place to live / ride... just the roads are very narrow.

Good luck with your move

Doug


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Stud Muzzin said:


> There are several clubs in NWA. The biggest Fayetteville Club is Team Tyson, largest Bentonville club is Boston Mountain Cyclists.
> 
> There are also group rides at the Lewis & Clark store 2-3 times per week with various paces.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Doug! Great leads. I had seen references to Team Tyson but just assumed it was racing only (I'm more the distance oriented recreational type...)


----------

